# Advice for expats: vaccinations & arabic lessons



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Hello,

Does anyone know of a good Arabic teacher, with some experience teaching foreigners/expats, and would be able to give private lessons at a company in 6th October?

My other question is about where vaccinations are given when an expat living in Egypt is going on holiday to other parts of Africa. Now I know there are several governmental places that do this, but for expats I think this might be too hectic, so do any of you know of any clinics or something that would be suitable for an expat and his family?

Thanks

NAE


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

NAE said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know of a good Arabic teacher, with some experience teaching foreigners/expats, and would be able to give private lessons at a company in 6th October?
> 
> ...


Hi I can check if my former teacher would be available as he is very good. Will send you a pm to get more details.


----------



## NAE (Oct 8, 2009)

Beatle said:


> Hi I can check if my former teacher would be available as he is very good. Will send you a pm to get more details.


Hi, I replied to you PM

Thanks


----------

